# new here



## ghostwriter (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello, everyone I am new to this site. Right now I'm facing writers block. I didn't have that before. I take because I want to finish this short story I m working on. Anyways it's good to be among fellow writers. I'm looking forward to help and be help by you.


----------



## Gavrushka (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey ghostwriter, and welcome to WritingForums! 

And there is no writer's block, just a long pause between words.  ... - Often I find the blockage is not in the words I am trying to find, but hidden within the ones I've already written, which led me into the seeming dead end. By rewinding a few hundred words, it is possible to find an alternative route that is better signposted.

There's an unfortunate ten post delay before you can start a thread to post your own work, so get stuck into a few threads. - I am not sure, but there may be a resource specific to dealing with writer's block in my sig (piglet's picks) - but a site search should soon find what you need...

...If not, feel free to ask questions.


----------



## bookmasta (Mar 3, 2014)

Welcome to WF! If you are having trouble with writer's block, I might suggest making an outline or reading books more closing related to what you're writing if you haven't started yet. Hope you find everything you need!


----------



## escorial (Mar 3, 2014)

welcome to the secret garden were all your mysteries will be unlocked.


----------



## thepancreas11 (Mar 3, 2014)

Look for the forums on writer's block. I think it would be in the Writer's Lounge or in the Writer's Discussion, but you'll find some seriously good tips there.

I also highly recommend a strict diet of critiquing. You'll want to read a lot of pieces to see what else is out there. That always does the trick for me, gets me in the writing mode. Never anything more motivating than to see the quality work of others. I would start with the fiction section only because that's where I started.


----------



## W. Dallas (Mar 4, 2014)

I recommend writing something, anything, everyday.  Make yourself write at least 1000 words come rain or shine.  It might be crap, and you throw it all out, but eventually something will stick.  Reading, as others have said is good too, and even watching good movies, but the main thing is WRITE.  I'm pretty new here too, but I want to welcome you anyway.


----------



## metzymems (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi, welcome - I'm relatively new too. When I get writers block I close my eyes and imagine I am living the scene, it ususally works - words start coming to me. I'm not saying this will work for you, I just wanted to tell you what I do when the literary fountain stops flowing  I hope the words surface for you soon.


----------

